# Tuesday Morning woy woy



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm going to have a fish around the flats and channels in woy woy, Tuesday morning. Launch north of blackwall mt around 8 to 8.30 mainly a popper fish lots of racks and flats around. High tide should be around 9:00 up there and the almanac has 10.30 as the fishing time.

I haven't explored this area throughly yet but bream, snapper, flatties, talior, whiting, jews, and salmon are all taken from the area. But it can be some tough fishing.

Cheers Dave


----------

